# For those trying to register for new membership:



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2006)

If you are not reading the board rules, your membership will be skipped over and not approved. The directions in the board rules must be met and reflected in your bio and signature.

ATTENTION !!!


Upon clicking the 'I Agree' button below, you be redirected to a formal registration page. On that page, you will find two sections that MUST be filled out. The first will be the biography section; in that section you MUST place a short resume on your walk with Christ and how you came to faith.

Bios must reflect: A brief biography should be submitted to the Administrators using the above area on this form. This does not need to be your life story, but it should include enough information to allow the Administrators to make a registration determination. Relevant material would be your church affiliation, your Confessional adherence, and anything else that would be helpful. Failure to provide this information will automatically disqualify you for membership.

The next section is the signature area. In this spot you must place a formal signature; that to include, your name, your home church, the denominational affiliation and finally, state of residence. Signatures must reflect: Name and Title, Ministry Position (if you are an elder or pastor), Name of Home Church (include denomination or affiliation) you are a member of or serve in and Home City and State. Failure to provide this information will automatically disqualify you for membership. Failure to abide by these requests will automatically cause your membership to be rejected; No Exceptions!


ATTENTION: You must hold to one of the two accepted confessions to be considered for membership, i.e. The WCF or The LBC. If you are not familiar with or are not aware of these confessions, then you probably do not hold to them as a confession; in this case, please refrain from attempting to register. If it cannot be verified from your church home and their statement of faith, it is doubtful your membership will be approved. This is the standard for membership here on PB. As stated above, we have done this in an effort to keep the discussions amicable as well as likeminded. We also will not allow anyone "pro-Federal Vision" on the board. The Federal Vision is a heretical group propagating the academic deviancy of the New Perspectives on Paul in a pastoral setting. Those adhering to the FV will not be allowed on the board, and those pro-FV found after registering will be banned. The RPCGA has deemed FV as antithetical to the Gospel, and the Westminster Confession.


If you have any questions, please feel free to contact the Administrators of the Puritanboard:

http://www.puritanboard.com/Admins.htm

May God bless you during your stay with us.
In the Grace of Christ,
Rev. C. Matthew McMahon, Ph.D.
Scott P. Bushey

[Edited on 9-30-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Romans922 (Oct 1, 2006)

Do I have to do this? And where is the 'I agree' button that it says I have to hit?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Do I have to do this? And where is the 'I agree' button that it says I have to hit?



I registered here back on 06/11/2006. I had to do it. Apparently this was not the case at one time - at some point and going forward from then the policy was put in place. Typically those who came on before that would stay in under a a "grandfather" principle and continue to do so as long as they behave themselves.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 1, 2006)

Andrew,
This a heads up for lurkers who wish to become members. If you are a member already, you have met the requirements for membership.


----------

